# July FOTD Challenge 1: Rock Chick



## Chelsea (Jul 12, 2005)

...


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm totally doing this one tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great idea for a challenge! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## Jude (Jul 12, 2005)

Picture Heavy..sorry! =)

I called in sick to work because I felt like crap so I was all over having a fun project. Props to STFU from LJ who totally inspired this look. I dunno if this is rock chick or what but yeah.. anyway.... 
















fish lips.. dork alert..haha






Kisses and smooches pretties <3


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 12, 2005)

I am a horrible picture taker. hahah but heres my attempt.I did this right before a shower, and in the morning so i have hooooorrible hair.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow you guys rock!! Love both the looks!!!

Dopesickgirl, what purples did you use? I love it!!

Ilovedisneyland how the hell do you get such perfectly straight lines?? And what color is in the crease? Its fabulous!!


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 12, 2005)

i reckon jokers_kick would be great at this challenge!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 13, 2005)

dopesick, i always love your fotd


----------



## shes a REAL card (Jul 13, 2005)

holy crap...god damn both you girls are so hot!  i love both.  hotchacha.

can't wait to give it a go.  going to a show tomorrow, so that will be the appropriate time i feel


----------



## nerdalicious (Jul 13, 2005)

EYES:
MAC Trax and Dark Soul blended all over lid and used to line
CG Fantastic Lash

FACE:
Physicians Formula Baked Blush in Baked Ginger
Palladio Rice Powder all over

LIPS:
GAP Lip Gloss in Vixen

It didn't really turn out how I wanted it to.. but it's dramatic, that's for sure. Not sure if it's really 'rocker chick' though


----------



## ethereal (Jul 13, 2005)

dopestick - urs reminds me of christina agulera for some reason. I love it.

Love them all, girls!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Wow you guys rock!! Love both the looks!!!

Dopesickgirl, what purples did you use? I love it!!

Ilovedisneyland how the hell do you get such perfectly straight lines?? And what color is in the crease? Its fabulous!!_

 
lol i dont know that was the first time i got it right on the first try. i used flammable in the crease :]


----------



## Sanne (Jul 13, 2005)

gorgeous ladies!!! dopesick, your MU looks like christina's from lady marmalade!


----------



## Jude (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_gorgeous ladies!!! dopesick, your MU looks like christina's from lady marmalade!_

 
The girl who inspired me was inspired by Christina so you are quite right..haha.  Her look was completely flawless though whereas I am shiny for some reason.  I thought it was also something Gwen Stefani-ish so I figured what the hell and gave it a go.  I look forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with. 

Thanks ladies.. kisses.


----------



## rayabella (Jul 13, 2005)

There's an eyelook that's pretty rock.


----------



## Bianca (Jul 13, 2005)

You all look so nice!


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 13, 2005)

great job everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna try to do this challenge later today or else tomorrow.


----------



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ladies you look fab!

My pics are soo f***in blurry!!!! But I'm too tired to fix them so here we go!
















AND ONE FOR THE SEX DRUGS & ROCK N ROLL SECTION


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 13, 2005)

Woo VuittonVictim!!! ur hair is soooo cool!!! and i love that little pink star


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 13, 2005)

Heh i went a lil crazy and teased my hair a bit to give it that messy "just got back from a hardcore show and i did a little too much headbangin look" lol. and heh...u all know my secret now..I am in love with Jeff Gordon lol.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 13, 2005)

DopeSickgirl.....i freakin LOVE IT! what blush is that????


----------



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

THX Miss_MAC! You can see more of my hair pics here http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7316


----------



## Jude (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_MAC* 
_DopeSickgirl.....i freakin LOVE IT! what blush is that????_

 
Thanks sweetness... you looks friggin hot, by the way. Too sexy for the room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The red under my eyes is Anna Sui Eye Color # 400.  A lovely intense (almost red) Rose.


----------



## Jude (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_THX Miss_MAC! You can see more of my hair pics here http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7316_

 
VV.. your hair! Hotness!!!!

(hugs)


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 13, 2005)

My attempt @ Rock Chick!

Bright Fuschia, Silver Teal pigments
Zoomblack zoomlash
Dollymix blush
Palatial & Flashmode l/g

I was hoping the silver pigment would have shown up more, but c'est la vie!   Also, I don't know why the first won't post full size...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link


----------



## shes a REAL card (Jul 13, 2005)

Miss_MAC---

so unbelievably hot.

love the look, LOVE the hair!  gorgeous.  the look suits you


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 13, 2005)

Everyone looks so great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VuittonVictim... I swear I had almost the exact same look planned down to the pink star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will have to think of something else!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_Miss_MAC---

so unbelievably hot.

love the look, LOVE the hair!  gorgeous.  the look suits you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! that means a lot to me coming form a MAC M.A....oh how i want to be a MAC MA...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## msthrope (Jul 14, 2005)

ilovedisneyland...your look totally reminds me of blondie in the 70's.

miss_mac...what's on your lips?  you look totally hot and the poses rock!!  forget the "after a hardcore show" hair; that's totally sex hair.


----------



## nerdalicious (Jul 14, 2005)

I know I'm posting twice  but I was *really* unhappy with how my rock chick look turned out. I know I can do better than that! Here's my updated and hopefully better look.


















EYES:
Bloody Mary Rebel e/s in Red (no names on them) blended all over lid and to line rim
Dark Soul pigment blended in crease to lid and to line
MAC Cranberry blended all over lid and crease

FACE:
Bloody Mary Rebel in Red VERY LIGHTLY tapped on cheeks
Palladio Rice Powder laid on heavily

LIPS:
Bloody Mary Rebel in Red patted on to lips, as well as cranberry, then covered in clear lipglass.

Please excuse crazy eyebrows and my weird expression. I like this so much more. Yay, rock chick!


----------



## user2 (Jul 14, 2005)

THX DopeSickGirl!!!!!
I adore the crystals on your face !!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Ha! SugarAsh I beat you!!!!! Now I feel invincible!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 14, 2005)

nerdalious,that is HAWT i love the reds!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_miss_mac...what's on your lips?  you look totally hot and the poses rock!!  forget the "after a hardcore show" hair; that's totally sex hair._

 
Thanks!! Bombshell lipstick is all that i put on my lips


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 14, 2005)

You all look great

Nerdalicious, that second look kills me. it's amazing. I adore it!


----------



## user3 (Jul 14, 2005)

*So here is my attempt at the Rocker look*

AKA Zap2it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only did the eyes. Please ignore the brows I forgot to fill them in.
I hope it is ok that I did two different looks.


























So there they are  

Hope you like them!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 14, 2005)

ohhh i lovvvvve the 2nd one!


----------



## Minnie Girl* (Jul 14, 2005)

Zap2it: that second one is AWESOME!!!! soooo unique! love it!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 15, 2005)

YYEAAHH!!! ladies u all rock!  lol, no seriously, all your looks are awesome, unbelievable how creative we can get sometimes isn't it?
well, here's mine,  went totally nuts on this one!!! LOL though i had to try 2 different lips because the 1st one (reds) didn't quite convince me
here it is, with red lips, rock star gone hooker LOL









and then i re-did the lips with a nude lipgloss i'd forgotten i had!!! and it turned out to be perfect =)





here you can see how i ALWAYS get one eye more "winged" or catty eyed than the other, damn, need more practice.





and posing with my "rocker shirt" I looove this shirt but i don't wear it quite often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OH and pardon my messy dressing room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## user3 (Jul 15, 2005)

ishtarchick: that looks great! Rock on!


----------



## user3 (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Minnie Girl** 
_Zap2it: that second one is AWESOME!!!! soooo unique! love it!_

 

Minnie Girl*, Thanks!


----------



## user3 (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_ohhh i lovvvvve the 2nd one!_

 

ilovedisneyland: Thank you!


----------



## user2 (Jul 15, 2005)

Ladies you did such amazing jobs!!!!!


----------



## user4 (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok, this is def not the best... LOL. I am a little embarassed to post after all you guys did suck awsome stuff but here goes... learn from your mistakes right!!!


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 17, 2005)

See you all in the moshpit and don't forget your air guitar!


----------



## Neophyte (Jul 18, 2005)

I guess this post would go here as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewto...amp;highlight=


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.hennaspirit.com/face3_3.jpgI came up with something, but i think its more 'gothic' then rock chick lol
I had fun doing it, reminds me of my highschool years when i used to do this style everyday *sigh*


----------



## user4 (Jul 19, 2005)

oooh, that looks so cool!!!


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 20, 2005)

i am quite slow nbut.... are you actually wearing false lashes henna_spirit or is it drawn on?


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 20, 2005)

The 'lashes' are drawn on with liquid liner. Would be funky to have as fals lashes, very unique


----------



## user3 (Jul 20, 2005)

Henna_Spirit That looks great! Very creative!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jul 20, 2005)

So I had fun with this, I'm sure you'll be able to tell. I used Flammable paint, Reel Red ccb, Beauty Marked shadow and Blacktrack fluidline.
Here's me running from papparazzi


----------



## fliq (Jul 21, 2005)

ok its not mac  but its my version of rock, taken from two different looks i have done
<img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y160/fliq/myeye2.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

<img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y160/fliq/2002_0106newhairdelite0056.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

 be nice this is my first post


----------



## fliq (Jul 21, 2005)

sorry i dont know how to post the pictures properly sorry the pics are blury  and huge im tecnologialy inept


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 21, 2005)

ruby_soho - that's a very Shirley Manson look!


----------



## killfemme (Jul 22, 2005)

All of you did a great job! I usually always have "rockin" kind of makeup on everyday, but summer school is holding me back from doing anything cause I have no time =( But I will try to make one up tomorrow! Bold colors and eyeliner is the BEST!


----------



## exodus (Jul 22, 2005)

Okay so I was bored and went a liiiiiiiiiittle crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: Hubby was freaked out when he found me in the bathroom giving myself a "black eye" as he put it, but became quite snap-happy when I asked him to take pics hehe.

So here they are, a bit more crazy than I would've liked it, but hey it's Rock, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1764
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1765

PS: First time (and maybe the last!) I showed my whole face!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 23, 2005)

exodus, that's really pretty!!! please keep posting pics of you're whole face, you're soo cute


----------



## exodus (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks so much, groupie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: If the eye makeup didn't extend to the rest of my face I probably would've just posted my eyes, but as it was it would've cropped off the spiky-lookie-thingy. Oh well, at least I look unrecogniseable


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's my attempt at a rocker look:


----------



## supko (Jul 25, 2005)

*rock'n'roll all niiiight....and everyday!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Okay so I was bored and went a liiiiiiiiiittle crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops: Hubby was freaked out when he found me in the bathroom giving myself a "black eye" as he put it, but became quite snap-happy when I asked him to take pics hehe.

So here they are, a bit more crazy than I would've liked it, but hey it's Rock, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[pics]

PS: First time (and maybe the last!) I showed my whole face!_

 
exodus - that's so cool!  it looks like a stylized (and far more beautiful) version of Kiss makeup!  the blending is amazing.  and your face rocks - so don't be sceered of showing it


----------



## Sanne (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1799
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1800
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1801
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1802

I like the top 2 pics, the coloring is the closest to the real thing. but they where pretty vague so I posted to non-vague ones


----------



## Bianca (Jul 27, 2005)

That looks HOT!!! Can you tell me what you used?? I am curious!!! X Bianca


----------



## Sanne (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks Bianca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used black tied as a liner all around the eyes, then smudged with the pencil brush. next I used idol eyes on the inner half of my eyelid, and used more blacktied on the outer corner. at last i go over the idol eyes with kitschmass, to make it silverly. that's pretty much it


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Gwen Stefani Copy-cat *

So this look is a copy cat of Gwen Stefani's look in her Holla-Back Girl video.  I looooved it, but it wan't quite "rock star" enough... so I added a fake nose ring hehe (it's a stick on jewel).

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer, and I'm sun burnt a lil bit

Lips: Revlon Lip Glide in Ruby Slippers - Amazing! Dead ringer for MAC Russian Red l/s

Eyes: MAC Gold pigment all over lid, Rose Gold in crease, Nylon on browbone, Lust Dust glitter on top, Blacktrack fluidliner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara











And of course, a rock star pose hehe


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1801
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1802_

 
what lipglass are u wearing!! thats soo hot!!


----------



## Joke (Jul 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I used black tied as a liner all around the eyes, then smudged with the pencil brush. next I used idol eyes on the inner half of my eyelid, and used more blacktied on the outer corner. at last i go over the idol eyes with kitschmass, to make it silverly. that's pretty much it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hallo Sanne! Great look, love it!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 31, 2005)

some sample for estee lauder, something like pure color...(that's not the name, but something in that area) and I have springbean on top


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 19, 2005)

great.


----------



## widerlet (Dec 24, 2005)

Great pics everyone


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 27, 2005)

I Love All Of These Pics Rocker Chicks Rock Hard!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

great


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Yall ladies Rock!


----------

